# Alien 3 creature painting



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

The color call-outs don't seem right to me. Too brown. I think it should be more dark tan/rust color. 

Do you have any suggestions for colors on the model?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

if you look at the actual puppets they used in the flick they're pretty much ...black . 
i went a dark grey with some dk. brown and red washes and dry brushed up with lighter greys and browns . then i put a coat of gloss over it . 
hb


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

btw , are you talking about the Halcyon styrene kit ? 
hb


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

beck said:


> btw , are you talking about the Halcyon styrene kit ?
> hb


yes it is.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Try looking around here:
http://www.dreadcentral.com/story/touring-tom-woodruffs-amalgamated-dynamics-studio
There's a nicely lit shot of the Alien 3 Creature


----------



## MML (Apr 20, 2008)

fernieo said:


> Try looking around here:
> http://www.dreadcentral.com/story/touring-tom-woodruffs-amalgamated-dynamics-studio
> There's a nicely lit shot of the Alien 3 Creature








Nope - this is the Alien 3 beastie -


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

try finding the cinefex issue where it is covered. theres usually great stuff there. 
also, try contacting amalgamted dynamics. remember theyre fanboys too. explain what youre doing and ask politely if theye got some behind the scenes shots they could email to you. ive often found that filmmakers are more than happy to help.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

there's also a group of guys at the Clubhouse BB that are heavy into Alien and Predator . lots of BU pics of their stuff . 
i just never saw it as being as brown as the box pics with that kit . 
hb


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

got some of that apple barrel acrylic paint "raw sienna" and it looks nice. Better than the purpleish gray I came up with mixing. I'll wash and drybrush with contrasts later.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm thinking olive green, black, and silver highlights. But those brown built-ups are amazing.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I painted mine using Gunze Brown as I liked the different look of the brown creature. I cannot remember what shade. At the time we discovered putting oil washes over Acrylics in my club. I gave it an oil wash of Burnt umber and that darkened it up to my liking, while making all the recessed detail pop.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

MML said:


> Nope - this is the Alien 3 beastie -


It is the same creature.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Throughout most of the film it appears the same as the previous two movies, i.e. grey....at least it does on my TV.
I've got one on the go and have basecoated it matt black and intend to drybrush it to resemble my other example....


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey Mini Sun that's almost exact to the paint scheme i went with on that kit ( even tha same color on the egg ) . so i gotta say nice BU :thumbsup: lol 
pretty much how i did the A3 creature also but more gray and less highlights . 
hb


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

There's an all Aliens issue of _Amazing Figure Modeler Magazine _that features several articles on painting the various garage kits of the various Alien kits. While the Halcyon Alien3 kit is not covered, several of the paint schemes would look pretty cool imho. It's issue #29, I ordered mine from CultTV so I imagine Steve's got more even though it's an older issue.


----------



## tsmrtic (Dec 5, 2008)

Did anyone check out the supplemental material on the Alien 3 dvd? They show the costume in normal lighting and it's various shades of grey. They said they were using Giger's colors schemes, which have no brown in them. I haven't found any of these pics on the web, and it seems like most of the manufacturers don't do their homework...


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Here's some shots of my buildup for all it's worth. I typically don't use much gloss in figure kits, but since this guy is so glycerined up in the movie I thought I would this time. It's just basically a mottled brown / black wash. The clear head piece was lightly frosted from the inside with Dullcote to give it a translucent appearance and somewhat obscure the skull inside. It was then attached, filled, sanded and the paint was airbrushed and faded into the head so that you can't see a hard line from the back. Hope this helps a bit.
http://s245.photobucket.com/albums/gg69/JeffG2106/Alien 3 creature/


----------

